# Contador - Creciente/Decreciente (up/down)



## MaMu

Hola, quiciera saber como puedo modificar este circuito de forma tal que, mediante otra entrada de pulso (I- Count In ->INCREMENTA / II- UnCount In ->DECREMENTA) se produzca un decremento de lo ya contado. (Tan solo contará del 0 al 4 y decrementará del 4 al 0, y si se preguntan por que? porque es una simulación de Elevador a escala para la Facultad)
No quiero usar PIC ni ningun microcontrolador, tan solo un driver (7447) y algun contador. Gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

La modificación es simple, solo necesitas un contador sincrónico de 4 bits up/down con entradas de disparo duales, como ves en la grafica el contador seleccionado es el 74193, que además presenta entrada de datos para cargar la salida, en el circuito esas entradas están a tierra pero igual puedes poner cualquier otro valor inicial. El pin de carga es el 11.

En cuanto a las entradas up/down como son entradas de disparo, tienes que acondicionarlas con un schmitt trigger como el 7414.

R1 a R7 pueden ser resistencias de 220 ohmios.


----------



## MaMu

Gracias por la modificación, he simulado el circuito en la pc y me funciono a la perfección.


----------



## MaMu

Bueno, como era de suponer, consegui casi todos los componentes, pero no consigo por ningun lado el 74LS193 (Sync. 4 Bits Up/Down Counter). Que otro puedo usar? el 74*192 ??? alguna variable?

Gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Presettable Synchronous 4-Bit Binary Up/Down Counter:

74LS169
74LS191
74LS193
4029
40193
4516


----------



## MaMu

*Es increible este foro. Simpre todo al instante y con una presición del 100% y de la mano de Li-ion

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS
*

Mamu : Publicado: Sab Jun 11, 2005 *12:29 pm*
Li-ion  : Publicado: Sab Jun 11, 2005 *12:45 pm*


----------



## MaMu

Li-ion he conseguido el CD4516N en reemplazo del 74*193, pero no logro interpretar la distribución de pines en el 4516 con referencia del 74193, no identifico el pin de carga, ni la entrada de disparo UP ni DOWN, Sólo veo claramente las entradas de los 4 bits y sus salidas.
Podrias darme una mano?

Puede ser que en el 4516 el pin de UP/DOWN sea uno solo? es decir por dos estados 0/1 respectuvamente y la carga se por pulsos de Clock?


----------



## MaMu

Aqui encontre la Hoja de Datos

http://www.priory.bromley.sch.uk/students/electronics/pdf/hef4516b.pdf

Estoy revisando las conexiones, ya que hay un pin de carga de datos, y otras yerbas.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Con el datasheet todo queda mas claro. Alguna duda me cuentas.

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu

Si, como realizo la entrada? osea Up/Down ?
El Load debo hacerlo por pulsos de reloj?

Aqui me quedé ...

*DUDAS*
*Edit 2*
Osea el Pin 1 (PE) debe estar con tensión (unido a VDD) para que tome las entradas paralelas que he configurado a MASA (GND/Vss)
*Edit 3*
Al Pin 5 (CIn) debo mandarle un valor 1 para activar el contador o bien un valor 0 para detener el mismo ... *es correcto?*
Al pin 10 (UP/DOWN) debo mandarle un valor 1 para UP mode y un valor 0 para Down mode ... *es correcto?*
Tanto para el pin 5 como el 10 es necesario reacondicionar la señal? 
El pin 15 solo me sirve si quiero emplear el contador desde pulsos de reloj, pero como no es el caso, no lo utilizo. ... *es correcto?*
Y me olvidaba, el 7447 es un TTL, pero el 4516 es CMOS

La idea de tanta modificacion, es que quiero con tan solo 2 bits del puerto paralelo, controlar el contador, es decir uno para activarlo y el otro que defina el incremento o decremento.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Mamu, fíjate bien en la tabla de funciones que muestra el datasheet en la pagina 5, esa tabla tiene la respuesta a todas tus interrogantes.


----------



## MaMu

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Mamu, fíjate bien en la tabla de funciones que muestra el datasheet en la pagina 5, esa tabla tiene la respuesta a todas tus interrogantes.



Si, gracias Li-ion, pasa que no me habia cargado todo el documento PDF, se quedo en las primeras 3 páginas. Ya se como implementar las modificaciones. ^^. Cuando termine este proyecto, le sacaré un par de fotos.


----------



## MaMu

Ya he finalizado el circuito y anda de pelos. EL unico inconveniente fuel el 74LS14N que se ve que he comprado un blister fallado, si no fuera por el otro circuito ni cuenta me hubise dado. Gracias Li-ion.

Para quienes esten interesados en el circuito, me avisan aqui o por msn y les paso el circuito en formado Eagle (sch y brd).


----------



## csryback

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Presettable Synchronous 4-Bit Binary Up/Down Counter:
> 
> 74LS169
> 74LS191
> 74LS193
> 4029
> 40193
> 4516



Perdoná que me enganche pero estoy con un tema. Me podés decir como conectar (2) 74LS193 en cascada para hacer un control de volumen digital.
Hay algún sitio web donde se pueda encontrar la hoja de especificaciones de este y otros circuitos digitales


----------



## Andres Cuenca

csryback, si lo que quieres es aumentar el numero de bits del contador, puedes usar el 4040 que es un contador de 12 bits.

Las hojas de datos las puedes encontar aqui:

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/


----------



## csryback

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> csryback, si lo que quieres es aumentar el numero de bits del contador, puedes usar el 4040 que es un contador de 12 bits.
> 
> Las hojas de datos las puedes encontar aqui:
> 
> http://www.datasheetarchive.com/



GRacias 
CSRYBACK


----------

